# Pooing in crate immediately after garden comfort break



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

We have had a change in Dexter's behaviour. Up till now, he's been going wee & poo in the garden when taken out (and often on the carpet too).

Then on friday he had an upset tummy & we were given pro-kolin and put on bland diet. Since then he has not been showing any attempt to toilet outside - I was with him for over an hour this afternoon and nothing. So I decided there couldn't be anything for him to do. We came in & I crated him for a rest - and 1 minute later he pooed !

Then he did the same after tea. Outside for a nice long time & no attempt - then 2 minutes later done in crate. The problem then is he gets excited & steps in it !!

So 1. whats going on and 2. whats the easiest way to clean his paws hygenically without bathing him !!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

For paw cleaning I use the washing machine liquitab containers deep enough for a good rinse but not too much water escaping onto floor! Sorry can't offer any help as to why Dexter poos when he comes in, you did say you had chickens could these be related to his poo problems?


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> For paw cleaning I use the washing machine liquitab containers deep enough for a good rinse but not too much water escaping onto floor! Sorry can't offer any help as to why Dexter poos when he comes in, you did say you had chickens could these be related to his poo problems?


That's a good idea about the container. Do you just use some dog shampoo ? 

I don't think the chickens are the problem - he seems ok with them and they are kept in separate areas.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

designsbyisis said:


> That's a good idea about the container. Do you just use some dog shampoo ?
> 
> I don't think the chickens are the problem - he seems ok with them and they are kept in separate areas.


Just a drop so no need to bother with rinsing quick dunk and towel off. The bigger containers are the best much easier than a bowl.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

How is Dexter today?


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Well his loose poos are ok now thank you. I have just been out to buy a bag of Barking Heads Puppy Food & going to introduce that slowly. (although they are not very specific about how much - it says for under 5kg 3 month puppy feed between 110 & 215 g - quite a large range !)

No crate incidents today so far. Although husband said that this morning he went out & wandered around but did nothing until just outside back door !!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Lisa ... pleased his poo is firming up (sorry to be so graphic) ... I hope you will be pleased with Barking Heads range, ref the amount to feed, I have been asked this via my ASK JOJO on my site, it is a big range on the packaging .. in my experience cockapoos are not greeding and you could just start by offering an inbetween amount and see how you go. 

Great no poos in the crate ... & at least it was outside the back door


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Just an update - as Dexter has been on the Barking Heads feed, his poos have hardened up lovely. Coincidence maybe ? but nice all the same. And now we seem able to work out when he needs to go - I think he was getting caught short !!!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Great when a plan comes together! Amazing how something so small has such a big impact! Hope all your poos are all you ever hope for!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

pollypiglet said:


> great when a plan comes together! Amazing how something so small has such a big impact! Hope all your poos are all you ever hope for!


thank you very much


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> Great when a plan comes together! Amazing how something so small has such a big impact! Hope all your poos are all you ever hope for!


which Poo's would that be? bowel movement poos or cockapoos? 

Simon and Poppy


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Salfordnurse said:


> which Poo's would that be? bowel movement poos or cockapoos?
> 
> Simon and Poppy


Both! amazing how a "POO" can have such an impact on your life! Suddenly I feel we can become bowel obcessed!


----------

